# Kent Fasteel Testimonials



## nowa0076 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wondering what you all that have used Kent Fasteel for waterfowl have thought of it. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

switched from federal to kent and love it...won't shoot anything but kent from now on!


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

I also switched from fed. to kent and love, shoot nothin but kent now.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

ditto for me 3" bb's for geese and 3" 4's for ducks. Knocks em dead


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Been very disappointed in Kent's both the 1400 and 1550 fps loads in all sizes. While it patterned well it does not seem to perform in the field. Went back to Fiochi and Estates and Win Supremes for geese!


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the Kent shells. I shoot the 1550 fps and they do a fine job on anything I can point the gun at.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Shot my first case of Kents in Canada this year. I liked them a lot. No issues at all.


----------



## vscogin (Oct 31, 2007)

kent fasteel is the best steel I ever shot.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i shoot it and have had no problems


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I personally havent used it, but my hunting partner tried it this early goose season, and it kept shooting blanks. There would be a dent in the primer but nothing would ccome out of the shell. We thought it was he gun but we took it to a gun smith and he said it was the ammo. there is a thread some where on here about other poeple having bad experencies with kent too


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

I love Kent ammo. It works great when I do my part.


----------



## markauss1187 (Jan 31, 2008)

A couple years ago my buddy and I each bought a case of 3" 1 1/8 BBs to use on snow geese they seemed to work okay, but when I tried to use up the rest of the case on ducks we both had major problems get any kind of clean kills out past 30 yards. We both have Rem 1187 with patternmaster chokes. When I did a pattern test I found that past about 25 yards the pattern blew up(even with rem ic and mod). That being said I have had decent success using fasteel 2s and 4s on ducks, holding 70% of shot in a 30" circle past 30 yards(some of the BB loads had 25% at 30 yards with holes a duck could fly through) I didn't seem to write down how BBs were in the loads but I think I was around 75 or so.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Have shot it for quite a few years now and have no complaints so far. Its a little more money per box but man does it knock down birds!!! I shoot everything from BB to 3 and have had only a couple blanks!!


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

i feel that they are the best shells out there for the money right now


----------

